# Vic online licensing system.



## Rob198600 (Aug 5, 2017)

hi all, just in the process of applying for my basic license in Vic and was wondering if the online licensing system has come into effect now or do we still mail in the application via snail mail?

I've noticed a few mentions that the online system was to go live at the end of April but the website is still pretty basic.

If not what is the average turn around time for the basic license to be processed and can it be done on the spot at the Atwood office? (I drive past there a few times a week)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

as someone who is going through the same process soon, i'd also like to know!


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 6, 2017)

Online has not yet started... apparently it will be soon and everyone will be notified via mail prior to the change over. I believe the guy I spoke to advised that when annual fees are due, that's when the change over will occur.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 6, 2017)

good luck with the online system,when it started in NSW,it was a dogs breakfast!!!! typical, boofocrats couldn't organize a pissup in a brewery. I finally ended up saving the page as 1 of my favourites simply as I couldn't get back to it any other way.Hope you guys have better luck!!


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 7, 2017)

Just spoke to DELWP and she said that there had been delays in getting everything organised for the online system but that they were hoping to have it up and running within the next month. Fingers crossed it actually happens soon and that it works properly! It will be so much easier!


----------

